# What?



## JMMX

Someone says something very surprising. 

You go "What?"

How do you say what? in this case?

Multumesc.


----------



## Ovidius.

The most common reaction would be "Ce??"


----------



## Alicez

You can use ''poftim?'' if you want to be formal.


----------



## HUMBERT0

How is that Ce, pronounced? Is it like Spanish Qué?


----------



## JMMX

HUMBERT0 said:


> How is that Ce, pronounced? Is it like Spanish Qué?




Not sure - but I believe as would be in Italian - like our good friend Ché.


----------



## Ovidius.

JMMX said:


> Not sure - but I believe as would be in Italian - like our good friend Ché.


To put it in spanish therms it is the equivalent of "che" with the "ch" part sounding as in "*ch*ico"


----------



## Ovidius.

Alicez said:


> You can use ''poftim?'' if you want to be formal.


Yes, but when you're *really* surprised you'd say ce


----------



## JMMX

many thanks to all!


----------

